# Hydrogen Vs. Battery EVs: Which Will Win Out?



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't see hydrogen winning this ever. When you concider how much energy you loose making hydrogen then what you loose using it. And compare that to the energy you loose charging a battery and what you loose using it.

Then compare where each will come from, and compare the complexity of each total system Hydrogen will always loose out.

The only reason for a government to want to use hydrogen is to make money. They can SELL YOU HYDROGEN. Electricity is easy to make your self and put in batteries without them knowing how much you use. Hydrogen not so much.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

This is a no brainer. Battery power has already won out. Government would still try in vain to keep their hold but alas, its too late.


----------



## Fortion (Sep 12, 2013)

hydrogen is way too expensive in comparison as well....this is really a one horse race....


----------

